# Pls help me on MP5 player



## abhilash_1239 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear friends.. recently i bought one mp5 player from China, ( See the product here - 

The language was chinees so i checked the manual and changed in to english but now it is coming only the welcome screen... what will be the problem ?? if you have any idea kindly let me know. Thank you


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi abhilash,

I did a check on your EPC_MP5_148 and only came up with sales pitches and no support. I did notice an email addy for the site you listed and think your only hope for a solution to your trouble may be to contact the seller.

Good luck!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi abilash


All players have codes that define their origin. For example: North America has NTSC format while Asia has PAL. These formats use specific frequencies to modulate signals, all media packages have a code written on the box by a number detailing its origin. Sometimes players will not see a format because the code on it doesn't match the the read/write codec. Try unplugging the player from the outlet wait a minute or two and re-plug it, it may default to it's standard play mode and the problem may correct itself.


post back your findings.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe that if it is from China then their will be no option for English, because the Chinese do not learn English...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Based on population there are more English speakers in China than in the US.

It sounds like you bought some sort of knock-off iPod wannabe system. Support will be spotty at best and configuration will always be an uphill battle.


----------

